# Who's been injured on the Halloween job???



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

At my first haunted house, someone was wearing a hooded faceless robe and a lantern with a LIT candle in it and melted the bottom of thE hood a smidge. OMG I tell you I am so glad for fire-retardant costumes!

I think that's it for me. Being exposed to fumes from Spray paint, DryLoc and melting plastic or foam from my hot knife are just an every day occurence in my garage :O


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

5 pokes from chicken wire tonight.
3 Scraps from chicken wire tonight.
1 knee to table greeting tonight.

2 burns with hotglue last week.

1 steel sword to the noggin week before that.

I'm on a roll! Keep this thread up, It might get interesting the closer to Halloween we get! lol.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I fell and fractured my foot... thinking I sprain my ankle at the school rasing money for scholarship and up-coming Halloween Party. This was last night. It was really a good thing I was told to go to Hospital to get it check out for the school's safety.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

NOWHINING said:


> I fell and fractured my foot... thinking I sprain my ankle at the school rasing money for scholarship and up-coming Halloween Party. This was last night. It was really a good thing I was told to go to Hospital to get it check out for the school's safety.


Geez! My petty cuts/bruises/scrapes/punctures/burns/stings are nothing compared to that! Take REALLY good care of that foot and stay off of it as much as possible. My MIL broke hers a couple months ago and it still hasn't healed right...


----------



## Jaberchtold77 (Sep 16, 2010)

I volenteer at my local firehouse's haunted walk every year. They go all out and they even have a spinning vortex tunnel. Anyway, my scene last year was the "Hillbilly Village." It was a really cool scene and was complete with a Jail front, a hillbilly's house front, a gas station front and more. Well, every night i would be tied by the waist by a rope and crammed inside a small dog cage. As the guests would pass by, i would unexpectedly burst the cage open and crawl out screaming "help me" and all that fun stuff. One night, this guy brought a shotgun and we decided to incoorperate it into the scene. So as i would crawl out, he'd come over and pretend to hit me on the back with it to "shut me up". However, this one particular time he completely missed my back and wacked me full force right in the temple! I dropped to the ground in pain and laid there and acted as if i was dead to make it more realistic for the guests (always thinking of the guests! haha) After that group went by, i got up and realized i couldnt open my mouth all the way. I tried eating a soft pretzel that i was waiting to eat after that group left and realized i couldnt bite or chew either because it hurt my temple so badly. I ended up with a concussion and couldn't move my jaw or fully open my mouth for weeks. It was so painful because anything i did with my mouth, it hurt my temple really badly. However, i did not give up on the haunted walk and it serves as a good story to tell


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

Pretty much glue gun burns... they tell you to keep water with ice next to you but do I listen? NO... some peoples kids never learn...


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

My skin is very sensitive to cheap chinese stuff,last night I pulled out some of my decorations and today woke up with swollen eyes and burning lips. Tonight I was using a wooden skewer to try to open a hardened tube of liquid nails and poked the darn thing into my finger...hey cool prop idea!!!!!


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm feeling like a complete idiot tonight myself. I was working on wiring up some custom extension cables that have purple and orange LED lights attached. The cable is 65 ft long. In the process of laying it all out to plug in and test I managed to stretch/reach my hand right into the spinning ceiling fan! It sent me, my roommate, and my dog all ducking for cover having not a clue what just happened. Luckily nothing too damaging came of it, just two fairly well cut and bleeding fingers, nothing I've not had before.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Far too many chicken wire cuts and scrapes to count, same for glue gun burns. My worst, I guess, was the time I was cutting out something with an x-acto knife while sitting cross legged on the floor. The knife slips and ends up in my leg, just above my ankle where it hit the bone and stuck! Oddly enough, I felt no pain at first. Just this weird feeling that it REALLY should have hurt and I think I might throw up! Lesson learned, I do not cut with a knife sitting on the floor anymore.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

I have had a couple off burns, bruises, cuts, and sore muscles but I have never really been hurt. 

However I have seen actors at actual haunts get injured. 

I even saw an actor get knocked unconscious. 
The actor was a little too good... he jumped out and startled the guy

The paramedics had to check on the actor 
And the police detained the guy


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Last weekend....8 stitches from an exacto knife while trying to modify a Blucky....always push the knife away from your body parts, not towards them


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

That's why I prefer small home haunts, propmistress. The last year I ever worked at a professional haunt a girl right next to me got choked and the jerk got away while we were helping her. I said "that's it for me" and didn't work another pro haunt night!. 

Besides the 5pm to whenever nights in the freezing cold on pavement wreaked havok on my knees and heels! I'll take my home haunts any day! (I can use a real toilet, too)


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> Last weekend....8 stitches from an exacto knife while trying to modify a Blucky....always push the knife away from your body parts, not towards them


sounds like someone who needs a hot knife!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Gothikim said:


> Geez! My petty cuts/bruises/scrapes/punctures/burns/stings are nothing compared to that! Take REALLY good care of that foot and stay off of it as much as possible. My MIL broke hers a couple months ago and it still hasn't healed right...


 
Thanks. Dr said I fractured right where ankel connect to foot. And thought that it was usual fractured. You should of seen the look on Spooyone's face. She was with me when I fell and took me to Ugrent Care.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, NOWHINING, I wouldn't wish that one on anyone. Been in the same position on my real job before, except the company 'doctor' said it was just a sprain, several month after it still hurting like mad, MY doctor had to re-break it to set it right and cast it....

Glad you got it looked at. 

Worst I've had is dislocated thumbs and unspecified injury to my elbow from a fall last year.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

A few years back I was making a cage to hang in my tree. I had one piece of plywood and all the PVC pipe attached to it. It was laying on the ground and I was wearing flip flops. Somehow managed to get my toe stuck in the PVC pipe and I tripped. Feel over and landed hard on my knee. It swelled up bad and I had to go to the Dr. Had water on the knee and had to take it easy for a few days. Ice, elevate the leg, yada, yada.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

From July through October, nary a week goes by that I don't have some kind of scratch or cut on my arms, hands, or legs from working with chicken wire. It's just too hot over the summer to be covered head to toe and I'm willing to suffer a little for my art. Fortunately, the vast majority of them don't scar.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

trentsketch said:


> From July through October, nary a week goes by that I don't have some kind of scratch or cut on my arms, hands, or legs from working with chicken wire. It's just too hot over the summer to be covered head to toe and I'm willing to suffer a little for my art. Fortunately, the vast majority of them don't scar.


Hehhe, my left hand is full of scratches right now. And I poked my leg with something the other day so I have a bruise. 

Minor war wounds for the Halloween haunt.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> Last weekend....8 stitches from an exacto knife while trying to modify a Blucky....always push the knife away from your body parts, not towards them


Ouch! Yes, hubby doesn't like me using the exacto knife. He's always reminding me to cut away.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

When I was a teenager, I built a guillotine prop. Halloween day, I was setting it up and I accidentally beheaded myself . My dad took me to the hospital and the doctor sewed it back on 

Seriously though, aside from the usual chicken wire scratches and a few hotknife burns, the only semi-serious injury I had was a sprained my ankle. I was 19 then (I think), and I had just made my first giant spider web. I fell off the ladder putting it up .


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

'Nother Exacto knife casualty here! Last week I was trying to fit a brand new blade into a holder that was too large. Seeing that it was the wrong size, you'd think I would go get the correct holder. But, nooooooooo, I'm gonna "make it fit!" A bloody thumb later I got the correct holder and all was well.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Boy what a thread!! I did not make any props this year but we are just getting started putting the display up so I will answer this question in about 2 weeks!! I know what lies ahead of me!lol


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

few injuries building props like burns, blades breaking, drill bits breaking and cutting my arm nothing serious.


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> Last weekend....8 stitches from an exacto knife while trying to modify a Blucky....always push the knife away from your body parts, not towards them


Very well said. My 'oops' moments with the utility knife haven't required stitches yet, though I have suffered many minor self inflicted cuts and scrapes.

Aside from sore muscles and aggravating my previously existing conditions (bad back, knees and carpel tunnel in both hands) my worst injury thus far has been nailing my finger to a column with a nailgun.

The nail shot out and must have hit a really thick knot or another nail and it shot sideways directly into my finger that was holding the piece in place. It hurt pretty good, think it may have hit bone but after a few moments of steady pressure and some wraps with duct tape I was right back at it.

Always wear your safety equipment and keep your digits quite far from harms way.


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Yeah so the other night I snipped off a hunk of my pinky with a very sharp pair of scissors


----------



## undeadrevenge (Aug 1, 2010)

got a load of soldier on my leg once.... didn't even notice until it seeped through my jeans and started burning


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Wow, NOWHINING, I wouldn't wish that one on anyone. Been in the same position on my real job before, except the company 'doctor' said it was just a sprain, several month after it still hurting like mad, MY doctor had to re-break it to set it right and cast it....
> 
> Glad you got it looked at.
> 
> Worst I've had is dislocated thumbs and unspecified injury to my elbow from a fall last year.


 
I wont be able to see the Foot dr until Tuesday. The one dr wanted to see me in NOVEMBER 2nd! I was like I cannot wait that long. So I called another branch of the hospital and my orginal foot dr "quit" but they have a NP that will see me which I gladly accepted. So I will see about the fractured.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW The things we do to build are props! 
I drilled right threw my finger 2 weeks agoworking on my jail cell.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Just burned the holy living stuffing out of one of my fingers with a glue gun trying to get my werewolf hands done. Dang, it hurts to type.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Yesterday I was putting up a few strings of lights and I noticed that some bulbs were broken and so I replaced them. I guess I cut my finger pretty bad when I was scooping up all broken glass into the trash can. Lesson learned...


----------



## Freddiecat (Jul 26, 2009)

Hot glue burns are a regular, but the worst injury was throwing my back out moving the 10' spider into the shed so its fresh coat of paint didn't get rained on.


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

Hubby tossed out a 2x4 while working on the haunt this afternoon, hit a red hornet who immediately got revenge. 

Stacy


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Cut my leg with a box cutter once while cutting into a Blucky.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

IshWitch said:


> Cut my leg with a box cutter once while cutting into a Blucky.


Those Bluckies have it out for all of us. I know I cut myself good at least a couple of times hacking on mine


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, add me to the list of glue burn victims! Glad to know im not alone. Set two fingers on the hot tip of the glue gun.. That really, really HURT! Then to make it worse...I let hot glue drip on the fingers that were burnt....OMG!! Painful!
At least there were no injuries with the exact-o knife. Crisis averted! PVC candles look pretty darn good though!


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

I was making toffee apples and accidently dropped some of the toffee onto myself :/ One year I had to get onto the roof to put up a prop but I didn't have a ladder so I climbed onto the wooden frame of the shade house but half way through the process of climbing thought it's probably not the best idea and went to step down but missed my footing fell onto the plastic garden seat below which broke and scraped my leg before I hit the ground then I blacked out for a few seconds :S


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Muffy said:


> Oh Boy what a thread!! I did not make any props this year but we are just getting started putting the display up so I will answer this question in about 2 weeks!! I know what lies ahead of me!lol


Me, too. I've had minor scrapes & scratches from dis-assembling my pallet stash & various other small projects so far. This weekend I'm building my cemetery fence & hopefully a groundbreaker coffin out of said pallets. So anything may happen!


----------



## CMK4425 (Oct 16, 2006)

I was setting up for my party afew years ago and I stood on one of those cheap outdoor plastic chairs. When I went to step down my male dachshund was under my feet like usual. So instead of putting all of my weight on him I moved my foot and shifted my weight causing the leg of the chair to shatter. I landed on my knees on the concrete. Somehow no real injury except some bruising and soreness.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

OMG! I should have not replied to this thread!!! I was carving some pumpkins for my sis' birthday and got distracted and the hot knife came out and stabbed me in the thumb! Good thing it was only in the flesh for a split second or else it may have cooked my skin causing a very uncomfortablly scarred flap of skin or just really hurt as I pulled it out. But atleast my father wasn't there or he would have passed out! I already had it bandaged by the time he came over to babysit


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

long list for this one.
Burned my thumb with a hot glue gun, bruised my thigh, ankle and knee from throwing around wood for our tombstones, ripped off part of a finger nail, slammed a hammer into my thumb, and a few other things, and I'm not even half done with our stuff. lol. I'm a huge clutz and when Im in a hurry, i dont pay attention half as much.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I feel like I am reading horror stories.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

I've injured myself several times in the name of Halloween, it's not a Partsman Prop unless I've shed blood for it. Even this year, I'm remodeling my Mausoleum and I manged to cut my finger down to the bone with one of those break-away utility knives, part of the blade broke off in my finger, and I needed pliers to pull the piece out of the bone. Oh well, fingers heal, too bad it's usually the the same hand or finger year after year, lol.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I've suffered "computer eyes syndrome" and carpal tunnel from this forum.

I've also suffered insomnia due to prop planning, but most injuries have been superficial.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I cant recall anything major, just being sore and tired, mostly, but I can say my mother injured herself pretty well when I was about 10. We were late getting ready for the citys costume contest and I was going to be Cleopatra. 

She was cutting the long haired wig to be shorter and snipped off a tip of her thumb. It was bleeding like crazy but she just wrapped some TP around it and we raced to the contest. Thankfully for my mothers efforts I did win first prize, lol. :3


----------



## CMK4425 (Oct 16, 2006)

I am glad that I am not the only one who hasn't been able to sleep because they are thinking of props. I swear if I start thinking about anything technical before I go to bed I will toss and turn for awhile.



TheEighthPlague said:


> I've suffered "computer eyes syndrome" and carpal tunnel from this forum.
> 
> I've also suffered insomnia due to prop planning, but most injuries have been superficial.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

aww did the horror stories stopped? I want more!!! Lol!


----------



## helloo (Oct 16, 2009)

Broke my toe. Left the drill on the ground and slammed right into it with bare foot. Three weeks later and my pinky toe is still nearly as big as the big toe.


----------



## chrisvp (Jul 25, 2010)

shot my finger with a nail gun.....does that count??


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Filled the palm of my hand with hot - very hot - glue yesterday when my glue gun sprang a leak. Fortunately, my hands have gotten pretty tough by now. Scar tissue does that...


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

A few years ago I put a drywall screw all the way through my hand where the dot is and it went through the main nerve in my hand. I had to back the screw out with a screw gun. This picture is 3 days later after getting the nerve cleaned and repaired and out of the hospital. If I had waited a few more hour (I didn't go for two days) before I went to the hospital I would have lost the use of my hand.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

cinders said:


> 'Nother Exacto knife casualty here! Last week I was trying to fit a brand new blade into a holder that was too large. Seeing that it was the wrong size, you'd think I would go get the correct holder. But, nooooooooo, I'm gonna "make it fit!" A bloody thumb later I got the correct holder and all was well.



You can add me to the bloody thumb ala xacto knife list.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW Madmax thats crazy!!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Was carrying a prop through the yard yesterday and banged my head on a low tree branch...dropped to the ground and almost cried it hurt so bad

Then later I was carrying one of those steel green fence posts and somehow smacked my knee on the spade part of it....didja know owww is a four letter word


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i was getting down from the ladder and there was a piece of wood with about 5 nails in it, i just got done getting my house resided not sure why there was a board with nails in it in my garage, but i came off the ladder and stepped on the darn board and a nail went through my foot, wasn't bad didn't stick but still went in for a tetnus shot, the shot hurt worse than the nail in the foot


----------



## Sinister blood (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow I thought I was the only dummy regarding the hot glue gun. Was using it for the webs yesterday and somehow the liquid hat magma came flying back at me and burned the ever loving HELL out of me...I have two HUGE blisters on my knuckles as I type...they don't really hurt...but being that I am involved in a sport that is very physical this sucks..


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Currently putting save on a gash across the forehead where The coffin came loose from my bear hug and smashed into my head. I may have a Harry Potter scar for life if this Neosporin doesnt do the trick.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

When do we not get hurt ? lol Just tonight at the haunt, injuries were as follows, one twisted scraped knee, busted lip, poked eye, several smacks, slaps, punches, freezing, one injured hip, and numerous sore throats, blisters, and aching joints.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

just trapped my finger between a block of wood and wiper motor.
trapped it good, and had to unplug it to get free.
no blood or gore, just flattened.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Since hot glue burns seems to be one of the most injuries we get I will give you a tip on how to avoid, well not avoid them but to keep the burn from causing as much pain.

I'm sure most people probably figured this out by now (all it takes is getting burned a few times) but maybe this will help keep someone from making our mistakes. When working with hot glue always keep a damp rag with you. If possible also have a bowel of ice to sit the rag on.

As soon as the hot glue hits your finger/s grab the rag or if it burns some other part press the rag to that spot. The ice cold rag will stop the burn right away and will probably keep you from getting blisters.


----------



## nickanap (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, I am a scareactor in a commercial haunted house.

One time we were doing a murder scene(where I murdered another actor) and when he fell down, I accidently tripped and banged me right knee into a giant steel cart.

Another time, I was on the floor pretending to be a victim. Then the other actor was running to scare the group, tripped, and dropped a knee on my head.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

I like this thread. Aside from the usual nails splinters burns etc I guess my best would be rushing through building an electric chair stroller for my granddaughter and I shoved the end of my finger into the table saw blade while ripping down chair pieces. Its amazing how when you have used a tool for so long that you can watch it happen and not pull away until the pain reaches your brain.


----------



## ryanrgrnt (Sep 14, 2010)

plenty of hot glue, last year i banged on the wall with my fist to scare patrons only to find a staple that we missed (good thing) and it left the perfect bloody hole mark of a staple. Lots of head bonks. Had a pneumatic prop tap me in the u-know-wats while i was calibrating the trip sensor. gotta love it!!! be safe this yr guys!


----------



## Sinister blood (Oct 8, 2009)

Lol a these!....couldn't the glue gun burns be avoided with glooooooves?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Just broke my post driver, and injured my hand in the process when it busted. 

Managed to procure a new post driver though, so back to the task at hand.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Just broke my post driver, and injured my hand in the process when it busted.
> 
> Managed to procure a new post driver though, so back to the task at hand.


Heck ya bro ! Keep on going and don't let anything stop you guys !


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Sinister blood said:


> Lol a these!....couldn't the glue gun burns be avoided with glooooooves?


Gloves? Now that's just crazy talk...


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

I've cut and burned myself several times working on props, but most of my injuries have come from acting in haunts. 

When I was 19 and working at a pro hayride, I had a prosthetic long demony tongue thing in my mouth that some jerkwad grabbed and jerked out. My tongue hurt for a week and I sounded like Elmer Fudd. While jumping out of a small tree to go after some people, I landed wrong and wrenched my knee... which has never been quite right since. 

A few years ago at our own charity haunt I got headbutted, which nearly broke my nose. I think it knocked the cartilage loose. Took a lot of ice and a couple weeks to get back to normal -- luckily two of our volunteers were nurses who could check it out.


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

I guess the normal, bruises, many hot glue burns, chicken wire scratches...and of course the spray paint and polyeurathane fumes, with a heaping load of foam particles, a piece of something that got stuck in my eye(luckily it came out after about an hour of rinsing and a shower with the water directly in my eyes), dry hands to the point of cracking & bleeding...I'm suprised I haven't has anything worse at this point! Also, just came down with a nasty sinus infection for the last 3 days I have been down and out...barely able to do much of anything ...the stress of not getting things done is making it worse. Going to the Dr. tomorrow for some meds to help me get back to work...tick tock...time is running out so fast. I am seriously biting nails about not getting everything done


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

ondeko said:


> Gloves? Now that's just crazy talk...


HAAHAHAHA...what are gloves?


----------



## FireAsh (Aug 23, 2010)

This year for our Haunted House, I built a version of Curtain Chaos. Last night I had two 13 years old girls coming though one of the room as I was waiting for them to get to where I was standing. Keep in mind these rooms are 4' x 4', so as the first girl was opening the curtains on the other side of where I was standing, I yelled "hello there", next thing I know she punches me right in the mouth. My upper lip was cut in two places from the impact with my teeth. I will say she did a pretty good job being 4 feet away when she took the swing. I know everyone working got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I fell and fractured my foot... thinking I sprain my ankle at the school rasing money for scholarship and up-coming Halloween Party. This was last night. It was really a good thing I was told to go to Hospital to get it check out for the school's safety.


Yeah, I broke the 5th metatarsal in my left foot in my Tae Kwon Do class a couple years ago. That was one frustrating injury. If it's a bad break I recommend getting the surgery. I was told to get it by one Dr. and not to get it by the other. I chose not to get it and it was a several month ordeal before I could wear a normal shoe again.


----------



## trgtdg (Oct 16, 2009)

I've just had the usual. Hot glue burns, chicken wire scratches, bumps, bruises and sore muscles. 

Of course there was the time the drill fell off the ladder onto my head. Note to self - remove things from ladder before trying to move the ladder.


----------



## jeremydbrooks (Nov 20, 2008)

Nothing major, a ton of punctures from chicken wire and screen. I did flip a prop over after letting the paint dry overnight and had a scorpion fall out onto my foot a few weeks ago, but he didn't get me (I shot him with the paint can I was holding, now have a black circle on my garage floor with a perfect outline of a scorpion in the middle...kind of cool).


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Nothing too major. General scrapes from wire, burn from glue gun, hitting my head into stuff, basically the usual for me . My left hand has taken a beating this year though cause when I was pounding all the rebar into the ground, I missed a bunch and whacked my hand up. It's all bruised up.


----------



## LooseTeeth (Oct 7, 2010)

Scraped up hands from chicken wire, a rusty nail puncture to my shin (had a tetanus shot 2 yrs ago..phew!), a smashed foot, bruise on my thigh, really strong wig glue in my hair for 2 days, glue gun burned finger tips and I twisted my wrist somehow... but still having a great time!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

This thread is hysterical. My hands and forearms look like I've been running through brush for days...chicken wire, box cutters, staples, flippin glue gun!

But my best boo boo yet....my right thumb has a HUGE blister from testing the flood lights....screwed one in....ran to help hubbie hang something ran bak to change to another and my thumb sort of stuck to the backside. Didn't think it would heat up so fast! MAJOR OUCH!! I had to finish decorating the yard carrying hunks of ice with me everywhere....DUH!


----------



## BWarriner (Jul 29, 2008)

Gothikim said:


> Since I managed to give myself a solid 2nd degree burn on 2 fingertips with hot glue tonight (grr), I thought I'd see who else has hurt themselves/gotten hurt in the name of Halloween
> 
> This glue burn sucks, but the worse I ever had was a red wasp sting on my right thumb (and I'm right handed) a couple of years ago. Little bugger was in the garage waiting for me to pick up a project! My hand puffed up so much I couldn't close it!
> 
> What casualties have you guys suffered for the sake of our art ???????????


lol, yep, every year, hot glue gun burns ftl...
Also, blisters on my fingers from all the spray painting I had to do as well as the amount of exfoliating I had to do to get the liquid plastic off my skin. At least 1 chicken wire scrape. Nothing too serious.


----------



## thisain'tmayberry (Jan 25, 2010)

A near miss-

I once cut a live 120v AC line with a pair of wire cutters thinking it was a deactivated 12v DC line (was running both lines on a prop for some unknown reason). Touched the cutters to the metal frame of the prop at the moment I cut the line. Scared the CRAP outta old Barney! Blew a hole in my brand new Craftsman dikes cutters (which Sears replaced without a smirk) and dang near "blew a hole" out the seat of my pants as well. 

*Reminder: Always check to make sure your s**t is de-energized before you work on it... *


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

_Almost_ stabbed myself with the versatool whilst carving pumpkins a few nights ago!!

Stupidfunkin.

Other than that, one hot glue burn during candle making.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Mayberry - I just have one thing to say to you, _"bzzzzt!"_


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Yesterday while hanging up a zombie creature on our garage, I used my teeth to tear duct tape and ripped off my lip. No quite an injury but it's enough to make my lip fat and all messed up. This was just after I talked about how I remember when I... did the exact same thing. Ugh.


----------



## JoJo (Apr 13, 2009)

My most painful injuries......when I remove tombstones from the yard (to avoid MAJOR windstorms) and then travel through the yard -- forgetting where my rebar is (all 24 stumps!) OUCH!!! I need to update my tetnus!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

During the month of October during my acting gig, I cut up my arm, elbow and fingers pretty good banging them on the walls and sink and other props in my scene. 

I bleed Halloween lol!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

A few years ago on Halloween night, I tripped down my front stairs as I went outside to shut everything off. I broke my ankle!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*No gluegun, no chicken wire here*

220volt welder, sawzall, very long ladders. Trying to weld above my head kept setting my clothes on fire for some reason? "What's that smell?" ME. I finally quit that above the head welding.
I was Exactoing some wooden popcycle teeth for a big skull and sliced myself when the wood cut suddenly and quickly.So, the skull's teeth ARE sharp! Even though they are wood.
Wear gloves, wear sleeves, buy work boots, wearem, use goggles. Look at where a tool is going to throw the chips and point that away from yourself.
I have had a real, working tool kit at my disposal since I was 3yrs. old. (Family thing all mechanics, worked in the trades) Maybe it's hereditary, maybe developed from working..but I hear a quiet little voice warning me and when I pay attention to it, I don't get abused, when I'm in a mood, tired, stupid and ignore that voice...things happen that should not have.
No, you can't weld in the rain! "ZZZZZzzz!" Yeow!
15 adult years working in the plumbing/heating business everyday, before that always building something, plastic model kits, treehouses, soap box derby racers (The kind You pilot/drive), climbing in small dark spaces, climbing high towers, putting chimney liners down old chimneys(never had enough hands on my arms for this) Scary work sometimes any lack of attention and huge pain /suffering or death could follow..it teaches you how to Concentrate..so injurys are band-aidable and second day ignorable.
It would be interesting to know how many people posting to this thread use tools other than when building Halloween things?
What can a 3yr. old do with a real tool kit? Remove all the doorstops from his parents hardwood floors and losen all the door hinges, picking slowly with small tools, small 3 yr. old muscles.."Isn't that cute! He thinks he can actually unscrew those screws...then the door almost falls completely off it's frame!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Oh, by the way...*

I have also been Very Lucky, like when the tree limb fell away from me, but close to me, even though I was sure it would not come That Close!
And how do you make sure a bee WILL sting you?
Reach around the back of a board to help push the drill bit through the board! "OWW! Hello Mr. BEE!"
As I was having a car windshield re-installed I asked the Glass-Guy if he ever cut himself?
"No, never. " He said.
"What are all of those little bandaids all over your hands and arms from?" (Smart-azz Kid asked)
"Oh, these? You don't count the little stuff, it happens all the time."
I worked alot fabricating ductwork/sheet metal, I knew what he meant.
"Make that "razor blade" into something usefull the customer wants to pay for."
Those early TV shows of those Hot Rod garages and the guys welding, grinding with no goggles, wearing cheap shoes, no protective clothing at all, just made me cringe and upset, because some people watching will immitate such practises and "Learn" the hard way.
They did a Major Disservice acting like that.
Yes, I was the first-born made responsible for the siblings, that's where the concern originated.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

Jute lung .. from hanging jute material those little fibres from that stuff gets into your thoat and sucked into your lungs im sure,
Styrofoam inhalation, im sure ive sucked in forty pounds of styrofoam dust in the last years staple gun to fingers 
scizzor prop blast to the skull almost knocking me unconsious,pressure to high
ladder failures
more glue gun burns then digits
small fires and digit burns due to things to close to those non flourescent black lights
exacto cuts , bruises or general cuts to almost every body part
stepping on somthing and getting hit in the family jewels is always a highlight


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> It would be interesting to know how many people posting to this thread use tools other than when building Halloween things?


I work with glass--cold: cutting sheet, grinding, crushing chunks into frit and powder; hot: slumping, casting, fusing, blowing, bending, and sculpting. you ignore the little cuts and burns--if it doesn't send you to urgent care, it doesn't matter.


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

I was building my witch wall. Tried to slide the 6'X4" fiberboard through my hands down to the ground. What was I thinking. That was 4 weeks before halloween and about 2weeks ago I finally got the last peice of splinter out of my hand. I figured it would take a while before that sucker came out. One year I sawed into my nuckle, ran a dremel router bit over my finger nail luckily my finger nail took most of the abuse. It always take blood sweat and a few screams and calling a few family names to get everything done.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*A Day After Posting Here...*

I was carrying a large piece of material through the door. I had turned the hex screw in the bar on the fire exit emergency door to keep it held in (unlocked) As I walked through the doorway something rammed me in the back pretty hard!
When the bar is in all the way the end cover/bracket piece is left sticking out into the air about 3 inches or more, so as I slid along the door with my arms full.."Gocha!"
This was the first time this door latch thing has ever presented itself to me as a potentual pain-causing possibility.
It remained secret and invisible til after I posted here about injurys.
Pretty sneaky huh?
But now I know, and you know too.


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Let's see. The usual scrapes and cuts. A few years ago, while working Netherworld, my hidey hole was a cut out whole surrounded by wood that I would explode out of. Unfortunately the whole started about stomach high, so I would always hit my self trying to get maximum distance from the jump. So wound up with huge bruises all over my chest from the move.

This year I got punched hard in the chest by an idiot customer that left a pretty nasty bruise, but I also messed up my knee, making me realize that I'm getting too old to jump off some steps with a chainsaw to chase away the customers. Thankfully, someone switched with me and I was able to finish the season in another season that was less stressful on my knee.

I got off light this year.

Another worker broke her foot. Another got a bloody nose running into the wall by accident. A tetanus shot to one of the workers had a nail go into their arms.

So lots of fun this year.


----------

